# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Видеоконвектор

## ravshan

Ищу мощный видеоконвектор, который бы качественно конвектировал различные видеоформаты, в частности из DVD в AVI, WMV, 3gp, и др.,[B]а также конвектирование из AVI, WMV и др. компьютерных форматов в DVD!!!![B]Помогите плиз найти, очень надо! 
   Заранее благодарен!

----------


## ravshan

> Ищу мощный видеоконвертор, который бы качественно конвертировал различные видеоформаты, в частности из DVD в AVI, WMV, 3gp, и др.,[B]а также конвертирование из AVI, WMV и др. компьютерных форматов в DVD!!!![B]Помогите плиз найти, очень надо! 
>    Заранее благодарен!



Есть у кого лекарство для Video Convert Master и для Xilisoft DVD Ripper Platinum 5?

----------


## Nep

Конвертер между AVI, MPEG, MPEG-1, MPEG-2, MPEG-4, VCD, DVD, SVCD, RMVB, RM, WMV и другими видео форматами, нарезка и соединение видео фрагментов, файлов, создание и прожиг VCD, DVD, SVCD дисков.
Особенности: поддержка AVI (DivX, XviD, etc), MPEG-1, 2 и 4, QuickTime, Real Video, WMV и DVD, SVCD, VCD форматов, поддержка извлечения видео с DV и Аnalog камер, VCR, TV-тюнеров и WEB-камер, пакетный режим конвертирования, извлечение аудио из видео, разложение видео на последовательность графических файлов, выбор и настройка параметров конвертирования, выбор и настройка кодеков, поддержка большинства пишущих CD/DVD приводов, простой и удобный интерфейс, высокая скорость и высокое качество.

*ОС*: Windows 98/ME/NT/2000/XP/2003
====================
Домашняя страница
Скриншоты
Мануалы
Последняя версия (17 МБ)

Текущая версия *8.0.1.18*
====================
*S/N: VCM5947428*

----------


## Nep

в догонку
*Xilisoft DVD Ripper Platinum 5.0.32.0314+сериал*
http://bva.ifolder.ru/5752178
или
http://rapidshare.com/files/99857123....0314.rar.html

----------


## 7moy

у Xilisoft DVD Ripper Platinum 5.0.32.0314 серийник не работает по моему

----------


## boroda003

Video Converter Master - ключ не работает :(

----------


## Goricvet

да, не работает((

----------


## Орландо

Avidemux 2.4 Final

Setup   avidemux_2.4.1_win32.exe

OS Windows 2000/XP/Vista
URL  http://www.avidemux.org
License     Бесплатная
Language   english.jpg

Редактор, предназначенный для выполнения простейших действий: нарезки, фильтрации и перекодирования видео.  
Главное достоинство этой программы - простота и доступность.


Any Video Converter Free 2.61
Бесплатная версия известного видеоконвертора. Поддерживается преобразование файлов DVD NTSC, DVD PAL, MPEG-I, MPEG-II, MPEG-4 и Flash FLV.

Web-сайт: http://any-video-converter.com/
Размер: 13,8 Мбайт
Язык: английский
Условия распространения: Freeware     
Установить: avc-free

----------


## sernov

vsoConvertXtoDVD3-вот это попробуйте я пользуюсь ей давно отличная программаhttp://www.vso-software.fr/products/...vertxtodvd.php

----------


## riopti

Xilisoft Video Converter Ultimate 5.1.17.1114 - мощный, универсальный видео конвертер. Xilisoft Video Converter Platinum поддерживает большинство популярных видео форматов, в том числе DVD, VCD, SVCD, MOV, RM, AVI, MPEG, MPEG1, MPEG2, MPEG4, WMV, 3GP, h264 и т.д. В Xilisoft Video Converter Platinum присутствует возможность конвертирования в iPod и PSP видео..
http://depositfiles.com/files/9h0hgrz78

----------


## Arian

Format Factory
Рекомендую суперский конвертор
http://depositfiles.com/files/0fbvfyd7q

----------


## Rusline

Format Factory - бесплатный конвертор с сайта разработчика: hhtp://www.pcfreetime.com

----------


## sazontik

WinAVI Video Converter - самый быстрый бесплатный видео конвертер с функциями прожига (записи). Главными особенностями программы является конвертирование между AVI, MPEG1/2/4, VCD, SVCD, DVD, DivX, XviD, ASF, WMV, RM, QuickTime MOV, Flash SWF форматами, прожиг VCD, SVCD, DVD дисков, встроены с полной поддержкой Real Dolby AC3 audio encoder и Real DVD Navigator encoder, высокое качество аудио и видео компрессии, встроен проигрыватель для предварительного просмотра видео или просмотра результата одновременно с конвертированием, функции выключения компьютера после завершения работы, поддержка DirectAC3 технологии, поддержка AC3 5.1 канального звука, простой и удобный интерфейс, выбор кодека, настройка параметров конвертирования, поддержка большинства пишущих CD-R/RW, DVD-R/RW, DVD+R/RW приводов, низкие системные требования.
depositfiles.com/files/zw14wrfwa

----------


## sergeyshubin

а караоке диски переделает?

----------

